# How to make a scab heal faster?



## makeupchicky

ok, here's a silly question. I just popped a pimple yesterday (sssshh...dont' tell anyone, i know i know...i'm not supposed to) and now it's left me this scab on my face




...I know it usually takes a while for the scab to just heal and peel off...but is there a way to make it peel off faster? I'm guessing no, but I guess a girl can hope **sigh**


----------



## Aquilah

John's dad swears by using pure Vitamin E on wounds... John said it does actually help them heal faster too... Maybe possibly hydrocortisone cream? Definitely leaving it alone


----------



## bluebird26

I pull it, lol I know I'm bad


----------



## pla4u

just dab it wirh a little alcohol to keep it clean and some hydrocortozone..cant think of anything else...


----------



## korina981

Neosporin (the cream one)


----------



## stacybadabing

Originally Posted by *korina981* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Neosporin (the cream one) yup, ITA..works miracles! I have some on right now


----------



## 4getmeNot

Ditto! Neosporin!


----------



## SwtValina

Yup, neosporin, cover it with bandaid and Clean daily with alcohol


----------



## makeupchicky

thanks, girls! i have some neosporin at home too so maybe will give that a try...you know what i noticed though...after i washed my face, the skin around the scab kinda dried up and starting shriveling ...and i can see that the skin around it is starting to flake...i think i'm gonna leave it alone for now and see if it starts peeling on it own....if not, i'm gonna try the neosporin! thanks again!!


----------



## Willow30

Emu and jojoba oils usually work miracles in the healing process - as does tea tree oil.


----------



## makeupchicky

woohoo, it came off! it started peeling around the edges so i did the deed and peeled that sucker off! looks a little red so i put some neosporin on it! hey, it sure looks better than an ugly brown scab....


----------



## LVA

Originally Posted by *makeupchicky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif woohoo, it came off! it started peeling around the edges so i did the deed and peeled that sucker off! looks a little red so i put some neosporin on it! hey, it sure looks better than an ugly brown scab....



thx for the update, i use Neosporin too and it never fails


----------



## teb

Originally Posted by *kam_621* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ditto! Neosporin! absolutely the best 
all natural - aloe vera


----------



## DC-Cutie

neosporin or emu oil is great for healing


----------



## fickledpink

Originally Posted by *korina981* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Neosporin (the cream one) I agree


----------



## love2482

I always use neosporin when I pop a pimple. I put it on right before bed. I use the clear one though, not the cream.

Im glad to see its worked for you!


----------



## goddess13

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif John's dad swears by using pure Vitamin E on wounds... John said it does actually help them heal faster too... Maybe possibly hydrocortisone cream? Definitely leaving it alone



I think the reason why the Vitamin E oil works is because it keeps the area moist.


----------



## ceerow13

> Originally Posted by *bluebird26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I pull it, lol I know I'm bad



does it leave a mark?


----------



## TheBeautyFreak

I used to have tons of acne scars. I always used lemon juice. I swear scars that used to last months dissapeared in a few days. Its cheap, natural, and it works.


----------



## Tiffany Jade

Lemon juice works wonders for me!!


----------



## satojoko

Hydrocortisone is definitely not for wounds. It thins the skin and doesn't promote wound healing at all. Zinc oxide works wonders. It can just be patted on the area where the skin is broken. It's been used for a very long time for serious wound healing, including during the first world war. If it works for literal war wounds, imagine what it can do for just a pimple. I make my own salve with zinc oxide in it to help any breakouts heal up faster. It also works spectacularly on burns, cuts, scratches, etc. Mixing pure aloe with zinc oxide makes it work even better. And zinc oxide is stupidly cheap. It can easily be bought from companies like Coastal Scents, The Conservatorie, etc. It's also one of the main ingredients in mineral makeup. I've tried emu oil and yes, it does work but I find it quite pricey. I had to order mine from Oklahoma because I couldn't find anything locally. But since I had it I did use it in my zinc oxide salve. Oregano oil, the pure stuff, also works very very well. It's beyond potent, so be careful with it. Just dab a tiny little bit on any breakout or healing pimple. It kills bacteria, shrinks breakouts very quickly, and helps prevent scarring. This stuff is unbelievably strong, so keep it away from your eyes. Otherwise they'll be watering like crazy. This oil works really well on especially stubborn acne and on pimples which are very deep under the skin. If you put it on as soon as you feel a breakout coming on, it'll prevent it from even getting to the point of a full-blown pimple. One other thing I've found works extremely well is pure oats. Just throw some in a coffee grinder and grind til they're a fine powder. Just a few seconds. Mix with a little bit of warm water or a good quality hydrosol to make a paste. Put a bit on your breakout/pimple/scabbed area of skin and let dry til it's completely crusted over. To remove, take a warm, wet washcloth, hold it over the dry mixture it's damp and then rinse it off. It sticks to the skin like glue so if you just try and peel it off it could hurt.


----------



## prettygirl5858

Scabs can look unsightly especially if you have a big night planned. Here are some tips of how to get rid of acne once it has turned into a scab.First off, make sure the scab is completely dry and dab it if necessary. Once dry put moisturising lotion on it and wrap plastic around it over night. In the morning the scab should have disappeared. If it hasnâ€™t, repeat the process. With scabs on your face, here are a few more tips. Keep them clean; cleanse the area daily with some kind of anti bacterial soap. Check the affected area for infection (unlikely to occur from acne). Give the body lots of time to heal, it could take a long time for a scab to completely go away but keep checking for signs of healing. When a scab looks healed it is often safe to scratch or rub it off. Make sure you do not pick a scab before it is ready to go and donâ€™t use makeup to hide any scabs on your face left by acne. This stops them healing. Try not to wipe your face after washing it, instead pat it dry with a towel (doing this stops the skin from splitting). If you are having recurrent problems with spots it might be a good idea to speak to a dermatologist as they can give you expert advice and provide medication or chemical peels if necessary  





 hope it helps!


----------



## TeresaDouglas

I use Neosporin when I get scabs from pimples too. That product works well for so many skin problems - I make sure to always have some on hand. I try so hard not to pop pimples, but it's tempting!


----------



## Playedinloops

> Originally Posted by *TeresaDouglas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use Neosporin when I get scabs from pimples too. That product works well for so many skin problems - I make sure to always have some on hand. I try so hard not to pop pimples, but it's tempting!



I agree, neosporin is amazing!


----------



## glamigirl

wow-never knew about neosporin!  going out to get some now


----------



## Playedinloops

I even use it on unpopped pimples...its antibiotic, so it helps heal them.


----------



## amoxirat

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I even use it on unpopped pimples...its antibiotic, so it helps heal them.



WHAT!?!

I'm so trying this!


----------



## Playedinloops

> Originally Posted by *amoxirat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT!?!
> 
> I'm so trying this!



Yup it works better than any antiblemish I've tried, and I've tried A LOT of things.


----------



## mehh

no dont put a band aid on it it needs oxygen


----------



## LennieNyc3

Ok girls I have a issue I need help with!! I got bit on my left cheek this past saturday (don't ask) and I had massive swelling..tried to ice it didn't work so I decided to see a doctor. He prescribed some oral anti biotics and the swelling went down well so far. Its only been a day and a half..my concern is I noticed I was scabbing and the left side of my face felt really dry. I tried to cover with make up but it looked gross because of the scabbing from the bite..last night I put some aquaphor healing ointment and it felt a lot better..this morning it was a bit dry and I noticed as I was washing my face (very gently with warm water and soap) the scab were coming off on its own. Is this bad? Is the ointment working? Also I want to know what should I do to prevent the bite mark from leaving dark spots on my face please help!!!


----------



## MissLindaJean

Maybe try some NeoSporin or something similar to promote healing? Try not to pick at it and if it comes off, it comes off. Eventually, your skin will regenerate and heal completely.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany Jade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Lemon juice works wonders for me!!


 Just plain old lemon juice?

I have a bunch of scars on my face from acne &amp;&amp; I can't seem to cover them up well enough either. I hate them!!


----------



## tgooberbutt

Blister pads - the rubbery (it's actually silicon) band-aid/sticker that you put over popped blisters. They are waterproof, and act as an artificial scab that drains excess fluid from the wound and helps keep it sanitary (infection free)...as a result it heals faster. 

http://www.amazon.com/Band-Aid-Adhesive-Bandages-Multi-Day-Protection/dp/B000Y8W50G/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1355904885&amp;sr=8-2&amp;keywords=blister+pads

Nextcare sells one in Asia, specifically for acne, but it's not available in the US. The Nextcare patch is the same material as the bandaid one I linked above. You can also search for:

"3M Nextcare acne patch"


----------



## pookie91

Ah i've totally done that! I've used neosporin on my popped pimples and it works really well! I used to on old scars too but it takes longer than usual. Vitamin E never really worked for me. I have yet to find out a potent method tho. Save your skin stop picking! I'm leaning the hard way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## joxx

I had a scab on my face for four months and i tried the lemon juice. I had nothing to lose...it healed in 2 days couldnt believe it


----------



## Supermacyy

try a&amp;d ointment


----------



## elledeesbeauty

Applying moisturiser specially for very dry skin like e45. This helps to loosen the scab lol


----------



## amandagreen

> Originally Posted by *glamigirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow-never knew about neosporin!  going out to get some now


 Me neither!

I think this is a really great tip supported by a bunch of people.


----------



## bestes9794

Okay,

So I have been reading several forums on the same exact thing, whether it's because I am in search of information myself, or just to learn about it. After trying suggestion after suggestion, this is about all I have found to work: 

**Number one: Cicalfate Cream by Avene

Cicalfate is a zinc based cream, it's main ingredients are zinc, spring water, and mineral oil. Immediately people are probably skeptical about the mineral oil; however, the bottle does say that the product is non comedogenic and it has never broken me out (I have extremely sensitive skin). Whenever I use this, it literally cuts the redness time in half after I pop a pimple. It's because the mineral oil keeps it hydrated while the zinc helps the wound heal. Think about it, if you have a wound that's constantly drying out after you wash your face morning/night it's not very easy for it to heal. I swear by this product, and it is more than worth the $15.

Number two: Lemon juice

I now use a little bit of lemon juice on a pimple whether I have just popped it or I don't plan to pop it. The lemon juice usually gets rid of the pimple. If not, it makes it so much smaller as well as take the majority of swelling and redness out (high in vitamin C).

Number three: Tea tree oil

This is yet another one of my weapons when fighting either surfacing pimples, or popped pimples. It usually reduces swelling, redness, and helps wounds heal faster.

Number four: Acetone, or rubbing alcohol

Whenever I have a pimple that's coming up, this is probably the first thing that I run for. All you need is to dip a Q-tip in the solution, and apply just a little dab to the concentrated red spot (surfacing pimple). The acetone you can lightly dab the surface until the skin gets a matt finish, and the alcohol I usually hold on for about 10-15 seconds. After doing it a couple of times, you'll see what your skin responds the best to.


----------



## theHulk750

The scab falling off means that the skin is healing.  Dead skin needs to fall off to make way for new skin cells.  A moisturizer with a minimum of SPF 30 will help protect your skin and not make more pigment making it darker.  Aquaphor isn't good for your face.  It doesn't allow your skin to breath and causes the follicles to clog creating more acne.  Look for a moisturizer that is oil free.


----------



## Lovingmakeup567

One secret that always works for me is Auquaphor its designed to help irritated or cracked or dry skin! Just dab a bit on leave it over night and it should be soft enough to fall off!! Hope it helps!


----------



## pandabear99

vitamin E oil really helps!!


----------



## jolive213

Try Lemon Juice.. it will help...


----------



## tgooberbutt

Put a hydrocolloidal  bandage over it, and leave it there until the scab heals - it should heal over fast. Check out some of the blister bandages that look like jelly stickers - those are hydrocolloids. 3M also makes little acne patches made of hydrocolloids, but they are not marketed in the US.


----------



## pokeballssohard

Oh man, I am so bad about this too. I can't not pop/pick at pimples. I have an all consuming compulsion, I get like nervous bubblies in my tummy if I don't. Apparently that's an anxiety issue. I have scars on my legs because as soon as I see a little mark or blemish I have to mess with it. &gt;_&gt;

Here's what I do for face scabbies. Put a dab of neosporin, or better yet, raw unfiltered honey; then cover it up with a band and and go to sleep. It'll really help clear it up.


----------

